# Santa Clause



## Encolpius

Hello, I speak no Polish, but I wonder what you call the man who brings presents for children. Austrians use the word Christkind ans Czechs ježíšek, so maybe you also use something similar. Thanks for your help.


----------



## slavic_one

I'd say it's Święty Mikołaj.
And you posted your topin in Czech subforum, probably it'd be better to put it in Polish part.


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, that could be, but I wonder what word is used in spoken Polish? Święty Mikołaj sounds formal to me.


----------



## Thomas1

We use Święty Mikołaj in soken language too as well as Mikołaj. The former one is usually used around the 6th of December or if Święty Mikołaj is clear from the context otherwise it may be confusing.

Here's a post I came across some time ago:


epistropheus said:


> In Poland it's a bit complicated
> 
> "Święty Mikołaj" - means almost the same as "Santa Claus".
> 
> "Dziadek Mróz" - the term comes from Russian; in the era of communism, the government tried to eliminate the Christian Tradition, that's why they suggested using the term "Dziadek Mróz" instead of "Święty Mikołaj"; "Dziadek Mróz" means literally: "Grandfather Frost"  Now the term is almost completely out-of-use, however I've recently come across it, while talking to an atheist; but I don't think we could say there was a general tendency to use the term amongst atheists.
> 
> "Gwiazdor" - the term used exclusively in Wielkopolska (the western part of Poland), instead of the term "Święty Mikołaj".
> 
> [...]


----------



## slavic_one

In Croatia, we also use term "sveti Nikola" for 6th of December, and for Christmas (Božić) "djed Božićnjak / Mraz".


----------



## Thomas1

To me it's always (Święty) Mikołaj, be it the 6th December of or Christmas. 

If memory serves, someone from Wielkopolska I once met told me that they had a similar differentiation to yours (Gwiazdor on the 6th December and Święty Mikołaj at Christmas, all or all the way round). Perhaps someone will come along and confirm that.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, I hope I did not get confused or made you confused. So, once again, I am sure about the Czech and Hungarian (Austrian) traditions only. _What do you call the "person" in Poland who brings presents *at Christmas*, not on the 6th December???_ Because, if I am not mistaken, Santa brings presents at Christmas. Actually in Hungary and Czech republic "Baby Christ" brings presents at Christmas. Or maybe Polish children get presents only on the 6th December? We have another term (mikuláš) for that. Thanks.


----------



## Thomas1

Święty Mikołaj, but there may be regional variations on this.

EDIT: I've just checked that with Wikipedia:
*Gwiazdor* — postać rozdająca prezenty w Wigilię Bożego Narodzenia występująca na terenach Wielkopolski (a konkretnie tej jej części, która była pod zaborem pruskim), Kaszub i Kociewia.
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwiazdor

So in Wielkopolska it is Gwiazdor.


----------



## Slovianka

At my home (my father and I, we we born and live in Warsaw, my mother to the age of 14 lived in Vilnius) presents are being given for Christmas only and it is Święty Mikołaj who brings them. From a friend of mine who lives is Cracow (Małopolska) I know, that Gwiazdor (gwiazda = a star) puts gifts under christmas trees there.
I heard a person who came here from northen-east of Poland (Podkarpackie) saying, that Święty Mikołaj gives presents on the 6th of December and that there has been hardly any tradition of gifts being given on Christmas over there.


----------



## meglila

W moich stronach Święty Mikołaj przynosi dzieciom prezenty grudnia, a 24 grudnia wszystkim (i duzym i malym) prezenty przynosi albo gwiazdka, albo w rodzinach bardziej religijnie nastawionych Dzieciątko Jezus.
In my region Santa Claus brings children small gifts on the 6th December, and to all presents are given on the Christmas Eve by a little star (the first to appeared on the evening sky) or in more religoius concerned families by Infant Jesus(-Kristkindel).


----------



## Slovianka

From what region are you?


----------



## Thomas1

Meglila, does someone dress up as 'gwiazdka' as it happens in many homes in the case of Santa Claus?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I speak no Polish, but I wonder what you call the man who brings presents for children. Austrians use the word Christkind ans Czechs ježíšek, so maybe you also use something similar. Thanks for your help.


  It is Santa Claus, not Clause.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

I confirm: in Wielkopolska it is "Gwiazdor" at Xmas (24.12.) and "św. Mikołaj" comes at the św. Mikołaj Day (6.12.). Xmas it is "Gwiazdka". In Szczecin they say to both św. Mikołaj - so he comes there two times a year! In Szczecin live peoples mostly from former eastern Poland.
So we get presents: na Gwiazdkę, na Święta, pod choinkę
from Gwiazdor, św. Mikołaj and od Dzieciątka (Jezus).


----------



## meglila

Thomas1 said:


> Meglila, does someone dress up as 'gwiazdka' as it happens in many homes in the case of Santa Claus?


good remark! nobody, actually. only as Santa. but they did at the "communist" time there were Sniezynka (=Gwiazdka) - who is a snow flake and Dziadek Mroz = frost/hoarfrost.


----------



## marco_2

My late mother came from Warsaw and in our family house *Święty Mikołaj* brought gifts on December 6th and *Aniołek* at Christmas.


----------



## esatie

Marcus Africanus said:


> I confirm: in Wielkopolska it is "Gwiazdor" at Xmas (24.12.) and "św. Mikołaj" comes at the św. Mikołaj Day (6.12.). Xmas it is "Gwiazdka". In Szczecin they say to both św. Mikołaj - so he comes there two times a year! In Szczecin live peoples mostly from former eastern Poland.
> So we get presents: na Gwiazdkę, na Święta, pod choinkę
> from Gwiazdor, św. Mikołaj and od Dzieciątka (Jezus).



Hi,
in Kujawy it is similar to Wielkopolska, most of us call him Gwizador. Some of my friends use Mikołaj, Sniezynka or Dziadek Mroz, but it seems to me that their families may come from other regions of Poland.


----------



## esatie

Ben Jamin said:


> It is Santa Claus, not Clause.



Encolpius used a brilliant pun, didn't he?


----------



## Encolpius

Ben Jamin said:


> It is Santa Claus, not Clause.



Is it?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Is it?


 You really doubt it or are you pulling my leg?


----------



## audiolaik

Hi,

What surprises me the most (it actually drives me round the bend) is the fact that the majority of learners of English, even more advanced ones, tend to mispronounce the name. Instead of saying /clo:z/ (/o:/ as in horse), they seem to say /klaus(z)/ (/au/ as in owl). Of course, this is only my personal observation and experience. 

Audiolaik


----------



## meglila

nie mam tutaj fonetycznych znakow, ale w moim slowniku stio jak byk: kloz i nie ma innej alternatywy. natomiast wiadomo jak to jest z indywidualna wymowa


----------

